# Ractive Gauges???



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

Does anyone use these gauges or heard anything about them???

I'm looking to install them into my '03 Spec-V once the gauge pod actually hits the market. 

I like the looks of them but I'm a little afraid of purchasing them because of not being familiar with the company.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

what kind of gauges? (ie: egt, boost, oil pressure, etc?) I personally have autometer in my car... but if i had the choise i would probably go with apexi!  but then you are talking some major $$$


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

The car is only a week old so the turbo will be a ways down the road. 

It's NA so only need oil pres. oil temp., water temp. maybe voltage in the center console


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

then if you dont wanna spend a lot of money on them, go with a well known name... autometer... ractive is more along the apc lines if you ask me... i wouldnt trust that stuff...


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

I like the autometer cobalt but I like the Ractive more


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

sounds like youve already made up your mind!


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

Actually, concerning price I've found them both for the same price on-line.

I'm more concerned with accuracy of the gauges and reliability.

Thanks, 
Rick


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

mind made up percentages:

Autometer 40%
Ractive 50%
10% undecided


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

yeeharacing said:


> *I'm more concerned with accuracy of the gauges and reliability.*


Thats exactly it... i would trust autometer any day out of the week... i wouldnt trust a name like ractive... like i said... imho they are on the same lines as apc.... (crap)....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I know Autometer works... so do Greddy and Apexi. I know no one with Ractive (didn't even know they made gauges!). Atari makes a solid point --- you can't go wrong with what you know works. It's your choice if you go with an uncommon brand.


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

Thanks for your input guys... You've swayed me toward the Autometer carbons. 

Thanks for your help

Rick


----------

